# Can I sample a 5 week flowering bud freshly picked?



## accid

I have a plant that is 5 weeks into flowering. It has nice bud formation already and trichomes (clear). I would like to try this bud and was thinking about taking a small nugget from the bottom of the plant. Could i cut a smaller branch off and break up the bud and smoke it in a bowl or do i NEED to dry it for a week or so?

If i cannot just smoke it instantly, how long must i dry it for minimum?


----------



## ShecallshimThor

if its small it will dry in 2-6 days ime
but you should wait one more week and the sample will be much better


----------



## natorious

Smoke It!!! Unless You Take A Really Big Piece It Will Be Fine. Microwave It 10 Seconds At A Time Until Its Dry. It Will Give You A Hint Of How It Is. Good Luck


----------



## hanfhead

natorious said:
			
		

> Smoke It!!! Unless You Take A Really Big Piece It Will Be Fine. Microwave It 10 Seconds At A Time Until Its Dry. It Will Give You A Hint Of How It Is. Good Luck



This works but it tastes really green. I only suggest it if you have no other way to smoke, I will not do it again. Sure microwaving for 5-10 second intervals will make you able to burn it, but it will not be the greatest. Also I have heard there is something to do with curing that makes the thc more active.  

Let your buds cure properly, it will be worth it.
Hang them until the stems will snap when you bend them. Then place them in a paper bag or jar. If in a jar, you have to open the jar several times a day for the next week or two. But that is not usually a problem because you will be opening it to smoke anyway


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

clear trichs  will give ya an uppidty high..and if ya need and dont have any smoke  take from lower part plant..do as the member said  or run search on quik dry..sounds like she will be ready in a couple weeks  huh?   what type of high we looking for?  take care and be safe


----------



## OGKushman

oh wow guys. Do not mic ur buds. 

Set your oven to lowest setting (~180) and set buds on paper plate. I have done this hundreds of times for years. DRY IT COMPLETELY UNTIL IT IS CRISPY. Let it cool and crunch it in your bowl . I BET A Oz. you will taste it 100x more than a microwave.

For bud that is fresh, or immature, it is best to burn it up quickly to release the THC. Spending time boiling the water out of a bud in a bowl is where u get some of that green taste from.


----------



## Mutt

Why rape the plant this early? Be patient go without...you'll be happier when its done.  don't take away from the plants main job of bud production by hurtin it. Has to use valuable energy to heal. Quick drying on a early early cut...don't think it would get me a great buzz. Heat degrades THC...so an early cut is already hurtin on the THC content, then gonna burn more away in an oven or mic...why bother


----------



## Ricko

i'm with Mutt, just be patient, once you start taxing buds you'll be at it all the time, just wait and enjoy it once she gets to full maturity, you'll be glad you did


----------



## oldsman

I'm in the same boat but mine are only at about 3 weeks with mostly clear,some cloudy.I used OG's way in the oven under close watch and low temp.It still tasted way green(duh)but smoked well considering.If you just must try some,go ahead but like Mutt said you are just slowing the plant down which could in turn delay harvest.Looking at it this way I think I should have waited also but like I say sometimes"Lead me not into Temptation,I can find it Myself"


----------



## dman1234

take a small nugget and sit it on your light fixture with lights on, it will be ready tomorrow, maybe day after, it probably wont work with floros.
and only take a small nugg, sampling is one thing but dont use it as your supply, you dont have long to go.


----------



## thc is good for me

If you really have to try it out early take a small lower bud off and sit it in a open window it will be dry enought to smoke in like two days. you will be better off if you just wait for your plants to mature.


----------



## crizzo357

Yea I am in the same boat a few more weeks and mine will be done as well, I want to pull a few sample nuggs but it will be worth the wait, atleast that what everyones opinions seems to be!

Criz


----------



## ishnish

grr, I got 4 weeks to go myself, and this thread is making me want a sample...
:watchplant:


----------



## scatking

Try this

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35867&referrerid=14177


----------



## PencilHead

Heat + light + THC = 0

Remove as much stem as possible; shred the rest into tiny pieces; place on paper, paper towel, anything semi-absorbent; place in dark cupboard, etc.; check on it in 10 or 12 hours.  If you can't wait that long, hit the street.

The air buds are pretty iffy anyway--why would you totally neutralize what little goody is there by heating them up and blazing them with light?


----------



## mrkingford

Why have i NEVER heard or read of anyone use a dehumidifier?

I chopped my 1 female bagseed plant, hung it in the closet at 7am today, put the dehumidifier in the closet and turned it on continous setting, its 4:46pm and i just checked it, the stems are almost ready to snap.
What are the pros and cons of this?
Did i do wrong?


----------



## 420grower

use the low temp method if you must,but nothing beats proper drying/curing for great meds verse maybe good,sampling is silly,if you wait you can still selectively harvest anyway


----------



## PencilHead

I hang mine in a 2' x 4' x8' closet and put a box fan in there on low.  I lean it back at an angle and leave the bifold bent like a W.  I pull air top or bottom without letting in much light.  Like MR, I get pretty rapid drying in my extremely high RO geography, but it still takes a couple or 3 days to snap.  BUT, when jarred, it invariably needs to be laid/spread out in a couple of days to dry more.


----------



## smokingjoe

natorious said:
			
		

> Smoke It!!! Unless You Take A Really Big Piece It Will Be Fine. Microwave It 10 Seconds At A Time Until Its Dry. It Will Give You A Hint Of How It Is. Good Luck


 
:yeahthat:  wrap it in paper towel first and it will dry sooner.


----------



## UCanDoIt

Tit for Tat...don't touch you grow until it is completely ready to harvest.
Why shoot yourself in the foot:holysheep: 

You grow for a reason...don't deviate from the plan:hubba:


----------



## Locked

At 5 weeks and clear trichs you are just wasting what cld be a diamond in the rough...let it grow out...even if you dried it perfectly it is probably not gonna be anything like what your plant will be in 3-5 more weeks....You wld be better off buying some weed on the street and waiting it out...


----------



## StoneyBud

What's one little bud from the side? Dry that puppy on a plate for a few days until its dry enough to smoke. Don't cook it.

Then just take one good hit from it, hold it till you pop and see what type of buzz you get after a few minutes.

Might be fun.

When thc is fresh and just manufactured by the plant, it's clear inside the trichomes, and at it's most psychoactive. As thc degrades, it becomes less psychoactive, but not in a bad way...hehe

hehe, no, I've never done that........

right.... just every crop I've ever grown.

Go for it man!


----------



## #5died

first thing is first.HARDEN UP, you can wait. EASY AS THAT. or go to your mates house, scab off them then return the fav, MAKE SURE YOU RETURN THE FAV


----------



## oldsman

I agree with HL.I've taken a sample or two off my plant then the darn things went and swelled up like they are supposed to do and I thought to myself"if I'd a waited I could've had a bigger sample".


----------

